# California Biblical University and Seminary



## PaulG (Mar 13, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about California Biblical University and Seminary besides what they say on their website? They offer a Bachelor of Biblical Apologetics which really interests me. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Sydnorphyn (Mar 13, 2008)

humm. a seminary with no professors but the founder..hummm


----------



## larryjf (Mar 13, 2008)

If you're not fixed on a Bachelor of Apologetics, i would recommend the seminary that i'm involved with. The best thing about it is that it's completely free...
The North American Reformed Seminary


----------

